# General > Technical Support >  Netbook - Need to reinstall Windows, but how...

## ~~~Tides~~~

Hi there,

I just bought a second hand Samsung netbook from Ebay. I wanted to reinstall the OS to get rid of the last users data, start afresh etc. The netbook didn't come with a Windows DVD or anything (no ODD). From reading from various sources that to reinstall OS you had to do it through a 'Samsung Recovery Solutions' program that was preinstalled, I tried this, but all that did was restore the system to a previous version where the user had a password at the Windows login screen. So Windows didn't reinstall and now I can't get passed the login screen.

What should I do? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Tom

----------


## dx100uk

you can make a bootable penstick with a new copy of the os on it
set the netbook to boot from the stick

info is on the internet

dx

----------


## BrianJM

Making a boot USB is all very well but a copy of Windows 7 isn't freeware, yet.

~~~

~~~Tides~~~, I have never used Ebay but if I had I would be inclined to try and get my money back.
Of course, a lot depends upon the description given on Ebay.
A letter/email to Samsung UK explaining the situation may be advantageous.
Finally there's always Linux.

~~~

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/...elp_topics_at3 may be of interest

----------


## Niall Fernie

Its possible to make a slipstream installation disk from a pre-installed copy of windows.  Lots of information online about it...

e.g. here

----------


## ~~~Tides~~~

Thanks for all the advice. In the end I concluded that it was less hastle to roll the system back to the first back up, the first day of the first user, and then just delete the remaining traces of them and thoroughly virus scan etc.

It seems to me that these computers just come with Windows pre-installed and just tough if you want to reinstall completely (legally) rather than roll back to a previous system date.

----------


## ~~~Tides~~~

Niall, would the resultant slipstream instalation be actaully reinstalling Windows or would it be equivalent to rolling back to a Windows system that you had picked all your preferences already?

Brian, taking issue with the sale on eBay would be a bit heavy handed. There is nothing actaully wrong with the computer, I just want to reinstall the OS, but like I said above, it seems Windows/OEMs don't want you to be able to do this very easily for some reason.

----------


## Beat Bug

You could ask a computer specialist to restore it back to it's original state. JekTec in Scrabster did it for me, and it was reasonably priced.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Tides,  it should be like reinstalling windows but without having to apply all the patches and service packs as you upgrade your windows installation (slipstream) to include all of those.

For those with PCs/Laptops that came with all kinds of pre-installed junk, you would get a nice clean windows installation but lose any other software that was pre-installed.

----------

